# Ditched Eircom LL 2y ago. Now they are offering free standing charge for a year.



## ajapale (11 May 2011)

I ditched Eircom LandLine 2y ago because of their outrageous fixed charges and non availiability of Broadband. 

Since then reasonable BB has been introduced and now they are offering free standing charge for a year, and broadband for ~€25/mo.

We will never use the LL (but its handy to get SKY+ multiroom installed).

The package is 1Meg with a 10Gig/Month cap.

Is there anything to look out for and is this a good offering from Eircom?


----------



## ajapale (1 Mar 2012)

Update:

I went with this package last June.

For the first 6mo the total charge was about €17/mo (0 calls).
This charge went up to €21/mo in January, and went up again to €35 in February and March. (0 calls).

The service is 1meg download and a miserable 0.1meg upload.

aj


----------



## browtal (1 Mar 2012)

Ajapale,
I am curious to know what LL (but its handy to get SKY + multiroom installed) means.
 Is there some connection with having Eircom and Sky muiltiroom. I pay for additional rooms monthly - is there any other way?
Many thanks Browtal


----------



## ajapale (1 Mar 2012)

Sky insisted that you have a landline for the sky multiroom box.


----------

